# Bmw E39 M5 Parallel Hybrid



## Thinkpad (Feb 22, 2012)

I am thinking about converting my M5 to plug in parallel hybrid. The idea is to mount E-motor where the input shaft comes to differential and the main goal is to improve city consumption (avg. 16 l/100km) and maybe 3 programs of running, fully electric (60-80km -don't wont to gain a lot of weight + highway consumption is not so terrible), ICE & E-motor and only ICE. I know that its heavy vehicle and that kind of conversion is very complex so for now its only idea but if you guys can help me with your ideas I might convert it because i love this car. 

Platform: 
E39 M5 
1795 kg -> maybe some weight reduction 
0.31 drag coefficient 
4.9l V8 430HP/512Nm 
6 speed manual transmission 
Limited slip differential 3.91 ratio 
redline 7000 rpm 

There is no so much room where input shaft is connected with diff and the exhaust pipes generate a lot of heat ...


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

everything is possible. Spinning a motor directly with the propshaft is doable. A 6 pole (3pole-pair) induction motor should provide enough low speed torque and regen. Make sure the motor can handle the maximum rpm of the prop-shaft. As for power, id guess space determines the maximum power... You'd also need a motor with two drive shafts, one at each end. Not very common. Heat from the exhausts should not be much of a problem with a heat-shield between them.


----------



## Shryke (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi I would be interested to know how your project goes as I would love to do the same with my BMW E38 740.
If you have any documents or links that can furnish further information please let me know about it 
Thanks Shryke


----------

